# 2011  nec



## cda (Oct 22, 2012)

One story new wood construction apartment office, stand alone building and another one story insurance office wood construction

Not an electrical person

But wiring does not have to be in conduit???

Section reference

Thanks


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 22, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> One story new wood construction apartment office, stand alone building and another one story insurance office wood construction But wiring does not have to be in conduit???


Not unless speced or local amendment (Chicago).



> Section reference


Not that simple, the NEC is a permissive document, if it doesn't say you can't, you can.

Side note, EMT is technically not conduit, its tubing.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Oct 22, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> One story new wood construction apartment office, stand alone building and another one story insurance office wood construction Not an electrical person
> 
> But wiring does not have to be in conduit???
> 
> ...


ARTICLE 334

Nonmetallic-Sheathed Cable: Types NM, NMC, and NMS

I. General

334.1 Scope. This article covers the use, installation, and construction specifications of nonmetallic-sheathed cable.

334.2 Definitions.

Nonmetallic-Sheathed Cable. A factory assembly of two or more insulated conductors enclosed within an overall nonmetallic jacket.

Type NM. Insulated conductors enclosed within an overall nonmetallic jacket.

Type NMC. Insulated conductors enclosed within an overall, corrosion resistant, nonmetallic jacket.

Type NMS. Insulated power or control conductors with signaling, data, and communications conductors within an overall nonmetallic jacket.

334.6 Listed. Type NM, Type NMC, and Type NMS cables shall be listed.

II. Installation

334.10 Uses Permitted. Type NM, Type NMC, and Type NMS cables shall be permitted to be used in the following:

    One- and two-family dwellings and their attached or detached garages, and their storage buildings.

    Multifamily dwellings permitted to be of Types III, IV, and V construction except as prohibited in 334.12.

    Other structures permitted to be of Types III, IV, and V construction except as prohibited in 334.12. Cables shall be concealed within walls, floors, or ceilings that provide a thermal barrier of material that has at least a 15-minute finish rating as identified in listings of fire-rated assemblies.

    Informational Note No. 1: Types of building construction and occupancy classifications are defined in NFPA 220-2009, Standard on Types of Building Construction, or the applicable building code, or both.

    Informational Note No. 2: See Informative Annex E for determination of building types [NFPA 220, Table 3-1].

    Cable trays in structures permitted to be Types III, IV, or V where the cables are identified for the use.

    Informational Note: See 310.15(A)(3) for temperature limitation of conductors.

    Types I and II construction where installed within raceways permitted to be installed in Types I and II construction.

(A) Type NM. Type NM cable shall be permitted as follows:

    For both exposed and concealed work in normally dry locations except as prohibited in 334.10(3)

    To be installed or fished in air voids in masonry block or tile walls

(B) Type NMC. Type NMC cable shall be permitted as follows:

    For both exposed and concealed work in dry, moist, damp, or corrosive locations, except as prohibited by 334.10(3)

    In outside and inside walls of masonry block or tile

    In a shallow chase in masonry, concrete, or adobe protected against nails or screws by a steel plate at least 1.59 mm (1/16 in.) thick and covered with plaster, adobe, or similar finish

© Type NMS. Type NMS cable shall be permitted as follows:

    For both exposed and concealed work in normally dry locations except as prohibited by 334.10(3)

    To be installed or fished in air voids in masonry block or tile walls


----------



## Dennis (Oct 22, 2012)

Nm could be allowed but it depends on the classification of the building.  Remember if they use MC that is usually not an issue but if NM then there could be an issue everywhere there is a dropped ceiling as NM is not allowed in a dropped ceiling unless it is a residence.

You see more and more mc today then pipe because it is much cheaper to install.


----------



## rnapier (Oct 23, 2012)

Seeing as they are one story wood constructed buildings I don't think they wood be type I or II construction so nm should be ok.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Oct 23, 2012)

The reason that I referenced Article 334 is that it also lists the building types that are in Annex E, along with NFPA 220-2009.

As Dennis stated there are limitations if drop ceilings are involved. I would consider NM to be the lowest type of wiring method and it can be used in cda's example.


----------



## codeworks (Oct 23, 2012)

nm, should be fine unless theres some local deal that prohibits it.


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 24, 2012)

15 minute thermal barrier = 1/2" sheetrock per the IBC... Not a big deal.


----------

